# Length of Bar Tape



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I've looked on several retail and manufacture sites but no one posts the length of their bar tape. I'm guessing the length is pretty much a standard. Does anyone know the length or typical lengths of bar tape?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

MTBMaven said:


> I've looked on several retail and manufacture sites but no one posts the length of their bar tape. I'm guessing the length is pretty much a standard. Does anyone know the length or typical lengths of bar tape?


Enough to wrap one side of a bar, per roll.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Length varies depending on manufacturer. Should not be a problem. FYI-gel tape always seems to be too long. I have to cut some off and I use 44cm bars....probably because gel tape stretches.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think there's a standard. The length required to cover a given bar will vary with the width of the tape. I've never seen one come up short, but obviously if you overlap more you could run out.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Deda tape seems overly short ... I had to retape with no more than 1/3 overlap, to make it reach. 

Specialized 'Roubiax' tape was generous length, could have overlapped 1/2 and it probably would have reached.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Deda tape is what I use now and it is indeed shorter than most of the other brands. 

Deda has to be wrapped tight and with less overlap. I use 44cm bars. 

Gel tapes have a good stretch to them and can be overlaped more. I use to use nothing but gel, but have moved over the to firmer Deda.


----------



## Marlin (Oct 18, 2005)

I just measured a package of Profile Design. Two 6' rolls and two 3 1/2" strips. An adequate amount , but not overly generous.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

And I'll never the life of me understand why they don't just throw in another 6 inches of tape and charge another buck for the stuff. 

It can be a pain in the arse to rewrap the bars when it comes up a little short.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Deda cork is my current favorite, and it's indeed a little short. I use 46 cm bars, and I have to pull it tight and be somewhat careful in order to have the tape reach where I want it to. Good stuff though.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

ive wrapped hundreds of bars with most of the big name brand tapes, never came close to coming up short. ive always had to cut a good amount off (you have to cut some anyway to get the right angle). you only have to overlap the tape enough so that the raised portion lies next to the other raised portion next to it. unless you like the ribbed feel (usually girls do)


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I've wrapped a lot of bars over the years and know how I like them to look. Some of the cheap no-name cork tape runs really short. Other brands like Fizik (not cork) always give you plenty of length, even to wrap a set of 46cm c-t-c. I've also had good luck with Specialized bar tape being extra long.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Cinelli*



estone2 said:


> Enough to wrap one side of a bar, per roll.


Always enough with 6-8 inches to spare that I cut off.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I had some Deda tape laying around - the two pieces are slightly different, so one is 5'-11" and the other is about 6'-3". I used it once before and had more than enough to wrap 42's.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

You have to pull the tape tight to get a good rap. If you do this the tape usually stretches and you always have enough.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Does new bar tape always come with the end caps and end strips? I'm wondering specifically about Deda tape...


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

eff_dee said:


> Does new bar tape always come with the end caps and end strips? I'm wondering specifically about Deda tape...


Yes - Deda at least.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

I, too, must have wrapped hundreds of handlebars - and I start up by the stem* with 2 1/2 wraps and then go down to the ends. I've never come up short. On the contrary, I usually end up having to cram a whole bunch into the bar before jamming in the bar-caps. I personally run Brooks' leather.

* Never had one unravel on me. Or a complaint from a customer. And no electrical-tape EVER.


----------



## Marlin (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Puchnuts, thanks for the insight. You have wrapped hundreds more than me. That is the way I always wrapped my Puch's bars back when we used cotton tape. But when I started using the cushion stuff, all the recommendations were to start at the bar end. So that's what I did. But I never was satisfied with the results. I'm going to try your way again.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Pull tight as you wrap, and make about 2 1/2 over laps at the starting point. 2 layers around and on the 1/2, start the journey downwards.


----------

